# What has helped me/ new things I'm trying



## Thatgirlbrooke (Sep 2, 2017)

So I've only been dealing with dp/dr a short amount of time but I've done a lot of research on it and tried things myself that I believe help and it seems to be working. I've always been a huge over thinker and just in the little amount of time I've had it I thought I was losing my mind, but that is not the case, for me or anyone on this forum. Here's some of the things I've learned that help. I know everyone is different and we can try and try again but hearing personal experiences in my opinion are what's getting me through.

- simple communication with other people, I've been talking about how I feel over and over again to my boyfriend and mom and it does help, BUT, I feel like just messaging a friend or even someone you're not close with that DOESNT know what's going on and having a regular conversation asking them how they've been, striking up conversation about every day life and stuff like that. It gives me a feeling of normalcy talking to someone about regular every day life things like I'm not going through what I am.

- walking. I find when I leave the house and walk around , touch trees take photos of things I think are interesting and so on helps. Turn your fear into power and embrace the intensity of this, look around at something beautiful and embrace it, don't be scared, or try not to be, think everything is normal and walk around how you would before this, think about how fun it was and go to places you used to go before feeling trapped inside your house.

- looking at everything positively. Now I know how hard this can be, how hard it is to get all the thoughts out of your head but instead concentrate on what I'm saying right now and feel my positivity. A positive mindset can get you SO far. I'm actually in a state right now where I know I have dp/dr, No I don't fully know what's going on or feel fully aware of anything, how I feel, things I said five minutes ago, what happened today, but I keep remembering this is a natural defense of my body and I'm trusting my body. It does this for a reason, and it knows best. I'm having dp/dr right this second but I feel amazingly happy because I'm just thinking, it's ok, I know what the world is, I know who I am, and there is absolutely nothing to worry about if I can be this fully aware, functioning, and even writing at a forum on the internet! I've been scared of insanity, but would an insane person really be able to do all these things I'm doing? Absolutely not. Makes sense, right?

- help others. I found that people who have helped me on the forum me just saying a simple thank you or going on a different post when someone's worried about their thoughts and I find I relate to them telling them how I feel the SAME EXCACTLY way and they're so relieved to find someone going through the excact same stage. It's comforting on both ends and you find support in one another.

Now for the things in trying right now

~ I downloaded a few games, I find more complixating attention grabbing games help. The one I've been on most is pocket frogs, it's really fun they have puzzles and races for your things and there's always something to do. Another game Is design home, personally I feel like making things look better and designing different things makes me feel a happy accomplished feeling. And the last one is panda pop. It's always coming up with new stuff every level and occasionally changes background when you enter a new area.

~ painting. I've been painting a few things, though I feel like sometimes it can be over whelming because it gives you time to think, use your intelligence that's tricking you to have bad thoughts and turn them into artistic thoughts, google new techniques and try to draw what you see on the screen and paint it after, no matter how good or bad you paint practice makes almost perfect and you'll feel great once you paint something you love!

- reading. I haven't gotten my obsessive thoughts of do/dr completely out of my head to read a normal book because I can't concentrate, I need something that grabs my attention, SO, I bought these two new books today. One is "mindfulness" by Tessa watt. The other is "from panick to power" by Lucinda Bassett and I've started reading the second one she relates to us in a lot of ways and you wouldn't believe how much it's changed me just a few pages in. It was$17 at Barnes and noble.

Hope this helps, we got this!<3


----------



## dope (Aug 31, 2016)

Great topic!


----------



## Thatgirlbrooke (Sep 2, 2017)

Thank you!


----------

